# Custom built gaming computer - need help with parts



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,

I saw a computer that I really wanted to buy, but then I realized it was from America and only ships to America or Canada  

Now I'm trying to get a computer custom built for me that's nearly identity to the one I originally wanted. Here's the link to it:
Digital Storm Marauder Gaming PC | Config 676728

The parts are under specification, but I'm wondering whether it will be possible to get a computer like this custom built - because I assume all the parts need to be in the exact position so the fans can cool the computer properly. Also I would need the exact same case for this to happen.

Can someone help me please?


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

The computer you listed seems to be well built using quality parts. However if you don't want to overclock (over clocking new processors is not really needed as they are powerful enough to run all the new games, plus OCing will void the warranty) you can save $$ by down grading to an i5 3550 CPU and use a H77 chipset board. In addition if no OCing then no need for the after market CPU cooler as the stock cooler will be sufficient. It doesn't specify which make of the 660 GPU is but go with ASUS or Gigabyte (for Nvidia chipsets) for quality, possibly even upgrading to a GTX670. Lastly,


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Lastly, swap out that corsair PSU for a Seasonic or XFX for ensured quality.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you considered building yourself? It's not hard and you can get all the assistance you could possibly need on this forum for free. Use our suggested build list as a guide: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html
Or if you want to have it built, use our suggested build list as a guide to top quality known compatible parts.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Have you considered building yourself? It's not hard and you can get all the assistance you could possibly need on this forum for free. Use our suggested build list as a guide: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html
> Or if you want to have it built, use our suggested build list as a guide to top quality known compatible parts.


I've never done it before and I'm abit worried something might go wrong. Also don't I have to buy windows myself if I built my own computer? 
How long do you think it will take for a beginner to build a computer with all the software installation required?


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Burto87 said:


> The computer you listed seems to be well built using quality parts. However if you don't want to overclock (over clocking new processors is not really needed as they are powerful enough to run all the new games, plus OCing will void the warranty) you can save $$ by down grading to an i5 3550 CPU and use a H77 chipset board. In addition if no OCing then no need for the after market CPU cooler as the stock cooler will be sufficient. It doesn't specify which make of the 660 GPU is but go with ASUS or Gigabyte (for Nvidia chipsets) for quality, possibly even upgrading to a GTX670. Lastly,


I think they make it so that you don't lose the warranty if you pay them over the phone to help overclock your computer. But yeah, I think I might try build a computer myself, thanks for your help though.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Building is always the better option and the experience gained will assist you if problems ever arise. All components come with some warranty and reputable sites (i.e. Newegg) offers a 30 day return policy. The Mobo and CPU are 3 yrs. and RAM is lifetime.
OC'ing is basically a waste of time, will not render any performance increases with new CPU's and it does void manufacturer warranties.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok I will try to build it. However, Newegg doesn't ship to Australia as well and I'm trying to get this build:



> $1000 Intel Build:
> 
> Our $1000 Intel build is for moderate-level gaming along with light video and photoshop work.
> 
> ...


I can buy these parts in Australia right? And they sometimes have slightly different names (almost identical though), so I'm abit worried I'll buy the wrong parts.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Check local retailers or online to find the parts. 

Maybe this will help: Techbuy Australia - Computer Hardware, Computer Parts in Australia | Techbuy Australia


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

If you're looking in Aus, try www.staticice.com.au, it's a comparison website for technology items and came in handy for me. On there you will be able to see the different retailers and which state they are based


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

I can't tell if the items are different or the same.

For example: Are these the same motherboards as the one mentioned above (Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard)

BUY Gigabyte "GIGA Z77X-D3H LGA1155 4xDDR3 SATA3 PCIE3.0 GBE ATX HDMI DVI" | MegaBuy Computer Parts
and
[FREE AUS WIDE FREIGHT] Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 Socket LGA1155 DDR3 Motherboard with Multi-VGA Outputs,1x PCI-Ex16 3.0 , Serial ATA 6Gb/s, RAID, USB3.0 & GbE LAN


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes they are the same motherboard.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't buy pcmarket, they are expensive. What state are you in? Msy are pretty cheap


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Burto87 said:


> Don't buy pcmarket, they are expensive. What state are you in? Msy are pretty cheap


Yeh my friend also recommended me to go to Msy (I'm from NSW), but I couldn't find the computer parts I needed from them.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

I can only find these 2 items on msy:

http://www.msy.com.au/product.jsp?productId=8967

http://www.msy.com.au/product.jsp?productId=8989

The other parts are all from different stores :/

And I couldn't find this one at all: 
Power Supply: XFX Core Edition PRO650W 650W @ $99.99
Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Do you think there are any parts that can substitute for the parts mentioned in my above post so I can buy most, if not all the parts from msy?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

There must be more well stocked places in Australia. How about typing computer components Australia into google.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> There must be more well stocked places in Australia. How about typing computer components Australia into google.


There are, but I couldn't find a place as cheap as msy.

Also I couldn't find this one at all still: XFX Core Edition PRO650W 650W


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

This PSU will fill your requirements. SeaSonic made but only has a 3 yr. warranty: http://www.msy.com.au/product.jsp?productId=4950


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

I bought most of my stuff from arc.com.au (they also have store frogs through Sydney and surrounding suburbs) but they too did have trouble getting in Seasonic. The computer fair in the city (Sydney) sells Seasonic PSU but am unsure of their price.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Tyree said:


> This PSU will fill your requirements. SeaSonic made but only has a 3 yr. warranty: http://www.msy.com.au/product.jsp?productId=4950


Out of Stock 
Available in branches: Sorry, this product is currently out of stock in all NSW branches.

I found this one instead, is it the same one? Antec HCG-620 620W Antec High Current Gamer Power Supply 80 PLUS Bronze 135mm fan High Current +12V rail(s) 2x PCI-E 6x SATA 6x Molex


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That PSU is made by Seasonic and will work fine.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok here's my final item list, can someone check if the items match? The red items are the ones I need, the blue ones are the ones I'm about to buy.

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 @ $149.99
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard 


http://www.msy.com.au/product.jsp?productId=8989
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W @ $229.99
Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I53570K 


*This one I'm unsure of so I included 2 choices:*

http://www.arc.com.au/pub.php?pid=43542&p=product
And:
http://www.orangeit.com.au/buy/intel-core-i5-3570k-3.40ghz-6mb-lga1155/735858241687

I'm not sure if the first one matches or not so I included the second one also.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Video Card: EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P4-3662-KR GeForce GTX 660 Ti @ $309.99
Newegg.com - EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P4-3662-KR GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

http://www.iibuy.com.au/evga-superclocked-02gp43662kr-geforce-gtx-660-ti-2gb-192bit-gddr5-pci-express-30-x16-hdcp-ready-sli-support-video-card_p29565.html

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Ram: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 @ $39.99
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL

Couldn't find any for these, so maybe someone can help me choose something else. Possibly these?
http://www.arc.com.au/pub.php?gid=23892&pid=42673&p=search&a=index&post=1356833071.4348

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Case: Cooler Master Elite 430 @ $59.99
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Elite 430 RC-430-KWN1 Black Steel / Plastic Computer Case

http://greenboxit.com.au/product_info.php?products_id=13655

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*
http://www.msy.com.au/product.jsp?productId=4950[/url] 


http://greenboxit.com.au/product_info.php?products_id=54058
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*
DVD Rom Drive: ASUS 24X DVD Burner @ $19.99
Newegg.com - ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - CD / DVD Burners


http://www.arc.com.au/pub.php?pid=38134&p=product
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*
CPU Cooler: Unless you will be overclocking the computer, the stock fan will be sufficient.
No product needed.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200 @ $109.99
Newegg.com - Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

http://www.arc.com.au/pub.php?gid=23892&pid=42673&p=product
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*

And final question: Will this computer work? Are there any better parts you recommend (with similar prices)?

Thanks very much


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks good just change the CPU to the i5-3550 as its just as good as the one above.

Also don't forget about Windows 7.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Looks good just change the CPU to the i5-3550 as its just as good as the one above.
> 
> Also don't forget about Windows 7.


Oh yeah, can't forget that xD

Also which RAM should I get?

And is this the CPU you were talking about?
Intel BX80637I53470 CPU LGA1155 Core i5-3550 3.3GHz

It's much cheaper  will it be nearly the same?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you want to spend the extra money on the K model then go ahead.

For the RAM any 240Pin 1600Mhz RAM will do. Stick with G.Skill or Corsair.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

The i5 3550 has been recommended by the brains trust so it should suit your needs for gaming easily enough. But everything else looks good. With the RAM, stick with g.skill or corsair with a speed of 1600mhz and a matched pair of 4gb and you should be right. Msy stock the ripjawz (http://msy.com.au/Parts/PARTS.pdf) but are a little more expensive. Greenboxit charge a picking fee per item (rip off) which sucks. I bought most of my stuff from ARC, and a few bits off MSY and skycomp. Doesn't hurt buying from different places if you don't mind doing the leg work


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Burto87 said:


> The i5 3550 has been recommended by the brains trust so it should suit your needs for gaming easily enough. But everything else looks good. With the RAM, stick with g.skill or corsair with a speed of 1600mhz and a matched pair of 4gb and you should be right. Msy stock the ripjawz (http://msy.com.au/Parts/PARTS.pdf) but are a little more expensive. Greenboxit charge a picking fee per item (rip off) which sucks. I bought most of my stuff from ARC, and a few bits off MSY and skycomp. Doesn't hurt buying from different places if you don't mind doing the leg work


I'll get the i5 3550.

Also will these do? 
GSkill F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL 8GB DDR3 RAM KIT PC-12800 1600Mhz (2 x 4GB) Dual Channel [Ripjaws] Long-Dimm [GS-F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL] - $48.00 : iiBuy.com.au


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That RAM will do fine.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Sweet. I'll start ordering them then!  Thanks to everybody who helped me out, I'm very grateful for your help and hopefully I can return he favour or maybe help other people in need. 

Cheers!


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh I got one more question about buying windows: What price should it be around to buy?

I also got a copy of windows 7 which I got from buying my laptop, would it work with the new computer I make? EDIT: Nevermind, its just a recovery disk.

Thanks


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Not sure about widows 8, windows 7 somewhere between $90-$95


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Burto87 said:


> Not sure about widows 8, windows 7 somewhere between $90-$95


Where do you get it for that cheap? Not even the student deal is that cheap...


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

It will have to be OEM, which is the full install disc, but you have limited support from Microsoft. But you can still do formats/re-installs etc. make sure you pick up the 64-bit version tho.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Burto87 said:


> It will have to be OEM, which is the full install disc, but you have limited support from Microsoft. But you can still do formats/re-installs etc. make sure you pick up the 64-bit version tho.


Can you give me links to some of them? Do I have to buy some products from them for it to be that cheap? And yeah I'll definitely get the 64 bit version.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh and I forgot to say, I was comparing the computer I'm about to build with a computer from alienware to see how much $$$ I am really saving:

Alienware X51 Desktop

I might be wrong but it looks like basically every computer part I have is better than the $1499 model they have, and mine costs $500 cheaper! They don't mention the motherboard so I'm unsure on that part though.

But it looks like I'm getting a great deal by building my own computer. Again, thanks to everyone whos helped so far, this is a really valuable learning experience for me, even though I haven't even started the computer building process xD


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That's not uncommon with OEM compared to custom builds and especially not Alienware that are infamous for high prices and lower quality components.
Plus, you gain the experience and knowledge by building your own and that can be very helpful if you ever experience problems.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

freezeice04 said:


> Where do you get it for that cheap? Not even the student deal is that cheap...


In the US anyways the price is $99 for Windows 7 Home 64bit.

What is odd is the Aus. Windows online store doesn't even sell Windows 7.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

freezeice04 said:


> Can you give me links to some of them? Do I have to buy some products from them for it to be that cheap? And yeah I'll definitely get the 64 bit version.


http://msy.com.au/Parts/PARTS.pdf

Do a ctrl f and search windows. It should be on the first page I believe. Pretty much every computer store will sell it


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Burto87 said:


> http://msy.com.au/Parts/PARTS.pdf
> 
> Do a ctrl f and search windows. It should be on the first page I believe. Pretty much every computer store will sell it


Oh ok thanks. Also if I wanted to use wifi on the computer do I need to buy anything like a network card or one of those USB sticks will do?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

most of the time you will need a wifi card or dongle but some motherboards include integrated wifi support. It will tell you in the motherboard specs if that is the case.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Depends how you want it, either a pci card or usb dongle


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

freezeice04 said:


> Oh ok thanks. Also if I wanted to use wifi on the computer do I need to buy anything like a network card or one of those USB sticks will do?


Note that wireless is slower than hard wired and can seriously effect online gaming.
USB dongles are more limited on range. A PCI card is usually the better option.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

I just got this email telling me that one of the products was incorrect:

*1 x Intel BX80637I53470 CPU LGA1155 Core i5-3550 3.3GHz (BX80637I53470) = $183.00

This one has datafeed error, model number is 3470 3.2GHz, there is no 3550 available, please confirm okay with 3470
*

Should I still go along with this order?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

a 3470 will work.


----------



## freezeice04 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi guys, I just got another email saying their supplies ran out so is it ok if I got this DVD drive:

Samsung CD/DVD Dual Layer Burner SATA Black 22x 24x writer, CD / DVD Drives, Hardware/Components, Root

The original one I wanted was this:
https://www.arc.com.au/pub.php?pid=38134&p=product


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Samsung ROMs are fine too.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

freezeice04 said:


> Hi guys, I just got another email saying their supplies ran out so is it ok if I got this DVD drive:
> 
> Samsung CD/DVD Dual Layer Burner SATA Black 22x 24x writer, CD / DVD Drives, Hardware/Components, Root
> 
> ...


The Samsung will be fine, Very quiet, excellent reader, good writer.


----------

